# Not a Christmas Night Ride to Bognor



## Flying Dodo (17 Nov 2010)

Seeing as the weather's now turned colder, now is the time to start planning for that hardy perennial, the Christmas Night Ride to Bognor, which I've scheduled for Friday 3rd December. Maybe this year, we'll actually get to run it!

So, usual thing, start from Hyde Park Corner, London Town at midnight, a nice run through the streets looking at all the Christmas tat bargains in the shop windows, bypass the drunks, then head out of London, probably via Dorking, for the halfway stop at Pease Pottage services, just south west of Crawley, which will come as a real shock to the 2 guys working in the Costa Coffee there, as they normally only have about about 1 or 2 cars showing up at 3.30 am.

And then it'll be off again into the darkness, where it's likely to be cold, very cold. There'll be a grind up the South Downs, and then a lovely descent past Arundel and then it'll be just about flat for the last few miles. No flint paths or walks through fields/stiles are included on this ride. Then as dawn eventually breaks, and the sun pops a weary beam in your direction, you'll be in time for breakfast at the Lobster Pot Cafe at Felpham, just next to Bognor.

Total mileage will be around 73 miles or so. Pace-wise, we won't go too fast (where have you heard that before), intending to arrive at 8 am. If there's torrential rain/ice/snow/tornadoes, then we won't go. 

Warm clothes almost certainly essential. Christmas outfits are optional but welcome.

There are 4 trains an hour back from Bognor to London Victoria - 2 direct and 2 requiring changes at Barham and Horsham (which are quicker than the direct trains). Alternatively, you can go via Brighton.

Anyone else interested?


----------



## Becs (17 Nov 2010)

maybe, I have family in that area so I might combine it with a visit if the weather isn't too horrible!


----------



## User10571 (17 Nov 2010)

Hmmmmmm......

A forecast of no rain.
Temperatures nowhere near freezing.
And not much in the way of a headwind......

..... and I might be interested


----------



## Paul.G. (17 Nov 2010)

Not saying I'm ready for this particular night ride but at some point in time I would really like to take part in one of the rides posted on this site

However, there is a problem, for some strange reason I just cannot get my head around doing this sort of run through the night !

The mileage is not an issue and even having to get from Reading to the start point and back again the next morning is not that much of an issue, I'm sure some folks travel far greater distances, it's just the kit and preparation, what should I take, will I have enough clothes, do I need to enter an SAS style survival training course, do car drivers become more crazy after midnight?

Probably all stupid questions that have been asked many times before (ok the SAS bit might be a new one) but Iwould really appreciate any tips on kit and preparation and what to expect on the ride.

Thanks

Paul.G.


----------



## Flying Dodo (17 Nov 2010)

For the next 4 months, you'll likely need some warm clothes. Layers are good, rather than 1 thick jacket, so some people will also have a back pack or panniers that they can carry excess clothing in. Ideally you should wear enough so that when you first set off, you feel slightly on the cool side of warm & toasty, on the basis that once you get going, you'll soon warm up. 

Obviously it makes sense to carefully study the weather forecasts to get an idea of what the temperature will be later on. Outside of London, it can easily be 3-4° cooler than in London, so you have to take that into account, plus you've got to think about waterproofs if there's going to be any rain.

Traffic-wise, in the centre of London at midnight there's about the same amount of traffic as there is at 9 pm, so quite busy. Once you're out in the sticks, cars get rarer, until on some routes it can be 30 minutes or more without seeing a moving car. You do sometimes get some idiot drivers in towns, but that's no different from normal.

What really makes it worthwhile though is partly the fact you getting out and doing something which most people you pass by just couldn't contemplate doing, plus once you're out in the countryside, often it's truly magical just hearing the whirr of wheels and watching the bobbing lights.

It's sensible to have a spare tube, a few tools, money and a working mobile phone with you, just in case.

Have a flick through the official FNRttC blog here and click on some of the links on the lower right hand side, such as the Guardian write-up or the videos, to get a flavour of what's involved.

Just pick a night, ensure you've got some bright lights and go out for a spin for an hour or two, ideally away from built up areas, to experience it for yourself. And if you want to try Bognor, great, if not, then bookmark the dates shown in the link for 2011.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Nov 2010)

Unfortunately can't make this.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Nov 2010)

The grind up the South Downs. B2139, cos you can't be thinking A29 surely? In a group? That might be an 'interesting' climb as it is entertaining enough, at times, solo.

But pencil me in anyway.


----------



## Paul.G. (17 Nov 2010)

Hey thanks for the quick reply, you have certainly given me some good pointers and the FNRttC blog looks very interesting

Cheers


Paul.G.


----------



## User10571 (17 Nov 2010)

Flying Dodo is correct in everything he is saying above.

All that is missing is him wearing a knee bandage


----------



## StuAff (17 Nov 2010)

User10571 said:


> Flying Dodo is correct in everything he is saying above.
> 
> All that is missing is him wearing a knee bandage



+1


----------



## Wobblers (17 Nov 2010)

Very tempted. Very, _very_ tempted. Pencil me down as a 'maybe' - there's a possibility that friends may be coming over that weekend. Well, that's me got my excuse ready, anyway....


----------



## Aperitif (17 Nov 2010)

GregCollins said:


> The grind up the South Downs. B2139, cos you can't be thinking A29 surely? In a group? That might be an 'interesting' climb as it is entertaining enough, at times, solo.
> 
> But pencil me in anyway.



Bury Hill, Greg? A gentle climb!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Nov 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Bury Hill, Greg? A gentle climb!



Teef, it ain't the steepness or length of the climb that bothers me per se, this is my 'back yard'. The B road, tackled slowly, has been one of my regular summer "just popping out for a ride darling" climbs since I rediscovered cycling, and the SDW climb from Houghton is one of my faves on an mtb.

Rather the quantity of traffic on both those roads, and the manner of its passing, would concern me, more than a little, riding in a group. Simon won't go there on an FNRttC, and I used to pull his leg over such timidity. But since then I've had cause to revise my opinion and bow to his, award winning, wisdom.


----------



## martint235 (18 Nov 2010)

Put me down as a maybe. I have promised SWMBO that Brighton will be my last overnight run for 2010 and I also need to be in Havant on the 3rd so could be a long work day......

But then the possibility of a trip to Bognor could outweigh these things...


----------



## steve52 (18 Nov 2010)

all the way from leicester im deff interested, i wont be a hero and ride from here, i have familly in chiswick so would ride to hpc from there


----------



## des.o (18 Nov 2010)

Another maybe here - ice and rain excepted.


----------



## Flying Dodo (18 Nov 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Teef, it ain't the steepness or length of the climb that bothers me per se, this is my 'back yard'. The B road, tackled slowly, has been one of my regular summer "just popping out for a ride darling" climbs since I rediscovered cycling, and the SDW climb from Houghton is one of my faves on an mtb.
> 
> Rather the quantity of traffic on both those roads, and the manner of its passing, would concern me, more than a little, riding in a group. Simon won't go there on an FNRttC, and I used to pull his leg over such timidity. But since then I've had cause to revise my opinion and bow to his, award winning, wisdom.




A29 - not on your life!

Yes, it'll be the B2139. I've done it a few times on a summer's afternoon and thought it's a bit iffy, but having also tried it after a few night rides, and it's been fine. I'd agree you wouldn't want 80 people going over it, but in a small group at 7 am there's unlikely to be much traffic. And then the run down to Arundel is a sheer delight which I feel must be shared with others.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Nov 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> A29 - not on your life!
> 
> Yes, it'll be the B2139. I've done it a few times on a summer's afternoon and thought it's a bit iffy, but having also tried it after a few night rides, and it's been fine. I'd agree you wouldn't want 80 people going over it, but in a small group at 7 am there's unlikely to be much traffic. _*And then the run down to Arundel is a sheer delight which I feel must be shared with others.
> *_




you are not wrong.

though once on the middle third I found myself pedalling down hill in the face of a gale.

I may abandon at Arundel; the lovely rellie's I have in Bognor are at their other house, in East Sussex, that weekend. But then again, I may not.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Nov 2010)

I might be interested if it's not too cold. Or wet. Or windy. Or icy. Or steep.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Nov 2010)

Or fast.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Nov 2010)

I love the A29. The only problem is that it's too fast. You could be at Bognor by 3.45


----------



## StuAff (18 Nov 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> I love the A29. The only problem is that it's too fast. You could be at Bognor by 3.45




If we were, I could be home by six


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Nov 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Or fast.



you and me, we will start with the rest and then just sort of hang off the back a bit. I don't do fast on the flat or uphill (any gradient steeper than 1:100)


----------



## rb58 (19 Nov 2010)

Hmmm. I'm due to be in Winchester that weekend. But Winchester's not far from Bognor  I sense a plan forming. Pencil me in, and I'll confirm nearer the time.
Cheers
Ross


----------



## jay clock (19 Nov 2010)

I would have been interested but sadly have to go to Lanzarote. if I had gone I would have worn this http://www.lovechess.nl/artoflove/s.../christmas_girl_back.jpg&width=500&height=713


----------



## topcat1 (20 Nov 2010)

I've been waiting for this since last year (when i broke my wrist)


----------



## PpPete (20 Nov 2010)

Definite maybe


----------



## frank9755 (20 Nov 2010)

Adam, 


Somehow I'd missed this so am glad it was brought up during breakfast this morning. 

I've not ridden to Bognor before, and would like to, so I'm a possible. I'm doing another (long) ride already on the Sunday and there is a risk of visitors on the Saturday. But perhaps I can squeeze it in anyway. 

I'll confirm either way when I know for sure. 

Frank

PS good to meet you properly today!


----------



## Tynan (21 Nov 2010)

bad weather, a bit long and a big hill?

I'm a cossetted rider, will there be FNRttC levels of care and I see no mention of the trains back to London?

estimated numbers?

as ever, put Tynan down as a maybe possiblt perhaps


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Nov 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> Seeing as the weather's now turned colder, now is the time to start planning for that hardy perennial, the Christmas Night Ride to Bognor, which I've scheduled for Friday 3rd December.
> *
> There are 4 trains an hour back from Bognor to London Victoria - 2 direct and 2 requiring changes at Barham and Horsham (which are quicker than the direct trains). Alternatively, you can go via Brighton.*
> 
> Anyone else interested?




There you go T!!


----------



## Tynan (21 Nov 2010)

ah yes

I think I could distracted by the outfits link and completely sideracked by the laer one that a lady suggested she might have worn

thank-you, four an hour meets my train requirements


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Nov 2010)

Tynan said:


> bad weather, a bit long and a big hill?
> 
> I'm a cossetted rider, will there be FNRttC levels of care and I see no mention of the trains back to London?
> 
> ...



Well, I can't guarantee award winning levels of care, but I'll do my best!

Numbers-wise, perhaps 10?


----------



## Tynan (21 Nov 2010)

still very long range for my hectic schedule of duties but I'm likely, the wife is out to dinner but says she can be in by 10, which from previous episodes means 10.45 leaving me to cover the 15 miles through London a bit bloody frantically


----------



## redjedi (21 Nov 2010)

Tynan said:


> ah yes
> 
> I think I could distracted by the outfits link and completely sideracked by the laer one that a *lady suggested she might have worn*
> 
> thank-you, four an hour meets my train requirements




You may have to adjust your mental image slightly Tynan. I believe Jay Clock is in fact a man, and that wasn't a picture of himself he was linking to. Although if that was him I'm now slightly confused






I'll see closer to the time but I could be a possibility (hows that for commitment).


----------



## frank9755 (21 Nov 2010)

redjedi said:


> You may have to adjust your mental image slightly Tynan. I believe Jay Clock is in fact a man, and that wasn't a picture of himself he was linking to. Although if that was him I'm now slightly confused
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One suggestion would be to put the ride back by a week so Jay can make it!


----------



## Flying Dodo (22 Nov 2010)

Well that's possibility - anyone else prefer to do this a week later on Friday 10th December?


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> Well that's possibility - anyone else prefer to do this a week later on Friday 10th December?



That's the date of the *CycleChat London Chrimble bash*


----------



## frank9755 (22 Nov 2010)

Sorry - my suggestion was meant only in jest, having just looked up Jay's proposed outfit.


----------



## Flying Dodo (22 Nov 2010)

No worries - we'll leave it on the 3rd.


----------



## Ticktockmy (22 Nov 2010)

GregCollins said:


> The grind up the South Downs. B2139, cos you can't be thinking A29 surely? In a group? That might be an 'interesting' climb as it is entertaining enough, at times, solo.
> 
> But pencil me in anyway.



The B2139 from Storrington to Whiteways can be entertaining at times, and a urban race track as well, but one does not have many choices. for crossing Downs for Bognor.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Nov 2010)

rub me out. pass revoked.


----------



## rb58 (22 Nov 2010)

I've checked the arrangements for my weekend in Winchester and it's not going to work for me I'm afraid. So, as they say in the Dragon's Den "I'm out".
Sorry
Ross


----------



## ChrisBailey (22 Nov 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> Numbers-wise, perhaps 10?



Make that 11, I'd like to join in.

Chris


----------



## StuAff (22 Nov 2010)

I should have more of an idea whether I'm in or not this week. I want the evening of 11th, and might need to work the Saturday to get it...
But if I can sort it, getting one last ton for the year appeals!


----------



## Tynan (23 Nov 2010)

ton?

I was promised a cheeky 70 ish


----------



## StuAff (23 Nov 2010)

Tynan said:


> ton?
> 
> I was promised a cheeky 70 ish



Yup, it's 70 ish down to Bognor. But if I do it, I would then (weather & mood permitting) ride home to Pompey. Another 25 miles or so


----------



## redjedi (23 Nov 2010)

Tynan said:


> ton?
> 
> I was promised a cheeky 70 ish



By the time you've cycled to the start, done the ride and cycled home from the station (unless you ride all the way) you would have done close to 90 miles. You may as well do a bit more and round it up


----------



## Tynan (23 Nov 2010)

go on, talk me into it

lately I've been riding as far as Liverpool Street, the thought of doing my commute only knackered has been too much for me

HPC is oddly enough 15 miles from the house


----------



## martint235 (24 Nov 2010)

Tynan said:


> go on, talk me into it
> 
> lately I've been riding as far as Liverpool Street, the thought of doing my commute only knackered has been too much for me
> 
> HPC is oddly enough 15 miles from the house



May as well ride all the way back from Bognor....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Nov 2010)

Can't get the pass for this now if I still want to 'play bikes' with my mates on Sunday morning too - they've been neglected by me recently so I'm going all parochial I'm afraid.


----------



## PpPete (24 Nov 2010)

I have been advised that I am "required" to take smallest sprog to his Saturday morning activities. Rules me out I'm afraid.


----------



## Tynan (24 Nov 2010)

ride back over the Downs?

two sets of 73 miles is getting into serious mileage for me


----------



## ianrauk (24 Nov 2010)

Tynan said:


> ride back over the Downs?
> 
> two sets of 73 miles is getting into serious mileage for me




What is the furthest you have cycle Ty if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Tynan (24 Nov 2010)

done the last three DDs

plus 10 miles to the start and then to Ipswich second year so kinda 150 miles I guess, fair few FNRttCs

I think I'm good for lots more, finished the last DD in good shape


----------



## martint235 (24 Nov 2010)

Tynan said:


> done the last three DDs
> 
> plus 10 miles to the start and then to Ipswich second year so kinda 150 miles I guess, fair few FNRttCs
> 
> I think I'm good for lots more, finished the last DD in good shape



Easy for a Bognor and back then....


----------



## redjedi (24 Nov 2010)

Tynan said:


> done the last three DDs
> 
> plus 10 miles to the start and then to Ipswich second year so kinda 150 miles I guess, fair few FNRttCs
> 
> I think I'm good for lots more,* finished the last DD in good shape*



Your bike didn't though


----------



## Tynan (24 Nov 2010)

it was a very worn wheel and ripe to be replaced, thank god I didn't get it rebuilt the day before, only budget stopped me

I'm good on the flat, hate hills, them Downs ...


----------



## Aperitif (25 Nov 2010)

...and ups


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Nov 2010)

XCWeather is showing 14mph headwind and temperatures down to minus 8 at 3 am. But that's not the end of it. 9 am the winds are gusting at 37mph from the south, with the temperature just above freezing. We're talking brutal, peeps, brutal.


----------



## StuAff (26 Nov 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> XCWeather is showing 14mph headwind and temperatures down to minus 8 at 3 am. But that's not the end of it. 9 am the winds are gusting at 37mph from the south, with the temperature just above freezing. We're talking brutal, peeps, brutal.



Metcheck says (much) less windy, but still extremely cold.


----------



## martint235 (26 Nov 2010)

37mph from the south will blow us back to London quick!!

However I'd say I'm now 90/10 not to make this. I'm in Havant for the day and common sense is saying that it would not be a good idea to attempt this after such a long day...


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Nov 2010)

This morning I rode through the countryside on my commute into work, rumbling along on my ice tyres as they gripped their way through the icy patches on the slopes. You Londoners probably haven't seen ice on the roads so far this year, so count yourselves lucky.

There's no way I'm running this ride next Friday if (as seems likely) this weather remains as it is. I don't think it'll be windy but ice will be a no-no on road bikes. Not sure I want to do 75 miles on my heavy commuter bike.

However, we'll see, but I reckon we'll get a wodge of snow the middle of next week - I said all along, this ride wouldn't happen!

Assuming it's too bad weather, the next available date for me is Friday 17th December. Traditionally the Christmas week weather is overcast, mild and damp.


----------



## TimO (27 Nov 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> ... Not sure I want to do 75 miles on my heavy commuter bike. ...




Yah wimp, I've been doing all the FNRttCs (and the DunRun, & Solstice WARTY) on my commuter (albeit not with studded tyres). 

If the weather does an about turn, then I'll be up for this. In fact, I'd still be up for having a go if it was cold, and I had a chance to swap over to the studded tyres.

I'm not so sure I'd want to do it in the face (quite literally) of a howling gale however.

I guess we'll have to see what happens meteorologically-wise. I'll put Talisker on forecasting duty, and see if he can rival Simon's mog.


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Nov 2010)

XCWeather has now given up on the wind thing (although the middle of next week is frightening) but is now forecasting temperatures of minus 10.


----------



## TimO (28 Nov 2010)

Weather websites like XCWeather and Metcheck tend to use a US model which has a 75km resolution. That''s probably fine for the continental USA, but for the UK it's not detailed enough, so they tend to interpolate the data to get a "better" resolution. Of course, this is not a very accurate way of doing it, but they can't afford to run large super computer centres to do their own modelling. I think- 10°C is pretty unlikely, although it'll probably be cold enough that we won't want to do the ride!


----------



## iLB (28 Nov 2010)

it's a bit too far in the future to be super accurate, but as we're stuck in a Rossby wave trough for the foreseeable future it definately won't be warm- or anything like it...

the model prediction is 114 hours after the model was run, but they will probably turn out to be fairly accurate, I think the ride was doomed to failure when the word 'Not' was included in the title- implying it is 'Not' going to happen... on the plus side if it were rescheduled for the 17th then I might be able to make it


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Nov 2010)

I always knew the boy would come good!


----------



## Flying Dodo (28 Nov 2010)

A useful weather web site I use, courtesy of EU money, is the snappily titled ECMWF, which lets you play around with their future predications.

Currently, Saturday at 0000 hrs gives a stable ridge of high pressure. No closely packed isobars, hence not much wind, and it's be a light west/south-westerly. It'll be a clear night, hence still cold. As ILB says though, these sorts of things aren't particularly accurate, but it's interesting to run the sequence for closer days to the present, and then comparing with the BBC forecasts.

Once we get past 4th December, (on the assumption snow & ice has stopped play), I'll have to alter the title of this topic to be


*Definitely a Christmas Night Ride to Bognor*


----------



## Wobblers (28 Nov 2010)

Looks like I can't do this Friday (just as well I already had the excuse ready, eh?). 



Flying Dodo said:


> Assuming it's too bad weather, the next available date for me is Friday 17th December. Traditionally the Christmas week weather is overcast, mild and damp.



I'm free on the 17th, though.


----------



## Tynan (28 Nov 2010)

it's this Friday!

gawd, I've been out and about this weekend, on foot, and it's been unpleasantly cold, the thought of an overnight ride in this weather is rather alarming

is it cancelled then? (although of course I'm very brave and will go if i reallly have to)


----------



## Flying Dodo (28 Nov 2010)

Tynan said:


> it's this Friday!
> 
> gawd, I've been out and about this weekend, on foot, and it's been unpleasantly cold, the thought of an overnight ride in this weather is rather alarming
> 
> *is it cancelled then*? (although of course I'm very brave and will go if i reallly have to)



Not yet, although put it this way, at the moment, it'll only be for bikes with studs.


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Nov 2010)

weather forecast improving rapidly. XCWeather shows temperatures at +1 and up! Still showing terrifying headwinds, but there's time yet....


----------



## redjedi (29 Nov 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> Not yet, although put it this way, at the moment, it'll only be for bikes with studs.



I thought we were all studs anyway 

Saturday's forecast has improved slightly, but it will depend on how much snow and ice we get this week.


----------



## TimO (29 Nov 2010)

Currently quite mild, or very mild depending on whether you believe XCWeather or yr.no. Unfortunately a certain amount of rain appears to be attempting to make an appearance as well.


----------



## Tynan (29 Nov 2010)

how quickly a forecast of 1 degree is mild

how much rain is 'a certain amount'?

'fresh breeze'


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 Nov 2010)

redjedi said:


> Saturday's forecast has improved slightly, but it will depend on how much snow and ice we get this week.



That is the critical thing. There will be snow. Here on the edge of the Chilterns in Luton it's just started to come down, so by Tuesday morning, they're forecasting 10-15 cm. That'll then start to melt a bit during the day, and then there'll be some more snow by Thursday, which again will melt during the day. Night time temperatures will drop below freezing, and there's the problem. Out in the sticks there will be ice. 

For instance, you're not aware of it at night, but the whole section through West Chiltington before Rackham and Amberley (called Stream Lane funnily enough) runs alongside a wide stream which regularly overflows the road. I've cycled along there and some of the road has been about 10 cm under water, and there are some sections before there, nearer to Horsham, where you get a lot of run off from the fields.

If it stays above freezing, then it's not an issue.


----------



## StuAff (29 Nov 2010)

I assume it's off then?


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Nov 2010)

snow falling here and falling heavily down in Sutton. Forecast is now for below zero temperatures for the next few days.

Here's the thing. XCWeather now has the thaw coming in at 3pm on Saturday morning, and it will be accompanied by rain. It might just clear the roads.

FD - what's your timetable for calling it?


----------



## Shadow (30 Nov 2010)

"section through West Chiltington before Rackham and Amberley (called Stream Lane funnily enough) runs alongside a wide stream which regularly overflows the road. I've cycled along there and some of the road has been about 10 cm under water"


Rode this section on sunday and stream was running below road level. But the lowest sectoin of road was very wet and mushy for about 20m. Went thru with caution (on roadie with 25's) and was ok. Rest of route thru Rackham, Amberley to Whiteways was fine.


----------



## TimO (30 Nov 2010)

Several of the weather websites (XCWeather, and yr.no for example) are showing quite ludicrous temperatures on Friday night / Saturday morning. On XCWeather at the moment, it has -11°C at Pease Pottage at midnight (which addmitedly is before we would get there). Those sort of temperature, if true, are verging on being quite dangerous. The chances of getting very very cold, ie hypothermia etc would not be insignificant. I suspect that the actuality may not be quite as bad, but anything close to it, with ice on the roads, headwinds etc would be enough to dissuade me from doing it.

I guess we just have to keep a close eye on the forecasts.


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Nov 2010)

I think -11 is not too out of the way. We've had -17 in Wales this last week, and in 1981/82 we had -20 at Woodham in Buckinghamshire and the water main froze two and a half feet underground for weeks. Fields that flooded were just covered with sheet ice. We had to start the tractor by burning newspapers under the fuel line to de-wax the diesel. We, the first Mrs DZ and I, moved our first kid in to the living room and all three of us slept on the floor together.

The A41 was kept open by ploughs and my three speed upright BSA bike came in to its own. About 20psi in the tyres and I was good to go to Waddesdon, three miles away, for shopping. 

I've walked out in -33F, and the temperature that night went down to -40. It's amazing what you can do if you're dressed right. Having said that......anything much under zero and I'm staying at home on Friday. Adam will remember the Bracklesham ride....


----------



## TimO (30 Nov 2010)

What would worry me about -10°C weather, isn't so much the weather, but what if something goes wrong? A major mechanical, requiring a long walk to a railway station, and then possibly sitting on a seat outside, and unheated for several hours, waiting for the trains to start running would not be good.

With the correct clothes things should be all-right, but how many people in the UK have the correct close for cycling in -10°C conditions! I suspect that whilst I'd probably be able to stay warm enough whilst cycling, there's still a risk of getting quite damp from sweat, and then if you need to stop for some reason, you'll get very cold (far worse than similar problems on a FNRttC).

This morning cycling into a headwind, and having snow blown into my face, it was hard work to do a 12 mile commute. 70 miles with colder, and possibly windier conditions would not be particularly fun.

_Edited because I forgot a bit!_


----------



## Wobblers (30 Nov 2010)

TimO said:


> Several of the weather websites (XCWeather, and yr.no for example) are showing quite ludicrous temperatures on Friday night / Saturday morning. On XCWeather at the moment, it has -11°C at Pease Pottage at midnight (which addmitedly is before we would get there). Those sort of temperature, if true, are verging on being quite dangerous. The chances of getting very very cold, ie hypothermia etc would not be insignificant. I suspect that the actuality may not be quite as bad, but anything close to it, with ice on the roads, headwinds etc would be enough to dissuade me from doing it.
> 
> I guess we just have to keep a close eye on the forecasts.



It's certainly got down to close to that in the more rural parts of the West Midlands over the last week. Once you're away from the urban heat island of cities and towns it certainly can get surprisingly cold. I've been out in -20 [sup]o[/sup]C in Glasgow in the bad winter of 1995: it wasn't actually too bad for walking around. Staying still for hours on end might be another matter, admittedly, but it would be sensible to pack extra layers for this very scenario. Merino base layers are a godsend in this sort of weather - they'll stay warm even when damp. Surely you've got enough room in that pannier of yours for extra clothes? 

It's not the temperature that would worry me, it's the prospect of ice.


----------



## TimO (30 Nov 2010)

I've got plenty of room in my pannier for any clothes I need, but I'm not carrying everyone else's!

Limited amounts of ice don't worry me, I've got studded tyres.


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Nov 2010)

I'm not sure I've got the clearance for studded tyres....

Of course, Tim is right. We have to be sensible.


----------



## zigzag (30 Nov 2010)

are you guys still considering riding? if it's above 0 - fine, but if below 0 it's plain stupid unreasonably dangerous. any sharper manouvre is hazardous, especially turns on downhills. studded tyres may help a bit, but they are not a solution. the risks could be much greater than rewards on this ride, therefore i'm out


----------



## Flying Dodo (30 Nov 2010)

Right, enough dilly-dallying. I'm going to get all Catholic and pull out. 

It's clear it's still going to be below freezing on Friday night/Saturday morning (although I reckon the -11 Tim mentioned must be the wind chill rather than the actual), and as I mentioned above, due to the snow melting during the day, there *will* be ice around, so it's just not worth it.

On my commute home tonight on the studded tyres, I could hear them go quieter as I ran over ice patches at the bottom of slopes joining the main road, so there's no way I'm doing 75 miles on 23 mm tyres when I know parts of the route are even more exposed than my commute.

So, *definitely cancelled*.

Next night time attempt will be Friday 17th December!


----------



## StuAff (30 Nov 2010)

I can't make the 17th- in for overtime the following morning- but if there's a rerun/yet another attempt in January, I would be interested...


----------



## frank9755 (30 Nov 2010)

That seems the most sensible decision, given the way the weather has nosedived drastically since the other night's balmy run to Brighton.

Unfortunately I can't make 17th either, but will watch for other dates if that one falls away too.


----------



## rich p (1 Dec 2010)

Very wise. My cycling buddy had an off in the lanes north of Brighton on Satyrday morning on a patch of ice and broke his femur.
I have a rehab buddy now though!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Dec 2010)

Wish I hadn't bailed out so early - I could be doing the hard man act now, calling you all wimps from the comfort of my armchair whilst being secretly relieved it wasn't happening.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Dec 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Wish I hadn't bailed out so early - I could be doing the hard man act now, calling you all wimps from the comfort of my armchair whilst being secretly relieved it wasn't happening.


looking at the forecast an overnight to Southwold or Norwich could be an absolute hoot! Do you fancy it?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Dec 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> looking at the forecast an overnight to Southwold or Norwich could be an absolute hoot! Do you fancy it?



ahhh, errrr, cough - I think I'm darning some socks or or something, otherwise...


----------



## TimO (1 Dec 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> ... (although I reckon the -11 Tim mentioned must be the wind chill rather than the actual), ...


Nope, it was the actual forecast temperature. The current forecasts aren't as bad now, the warm thaw which was later on Saturday has shifted forward a bit in time, so the minimum cold temperatures are now mostly being quoted for around 1800Z. By midnight, it's more like a balmy -2°C or warmer.

I suspect we would have had a high likelihood of snowy conditions, and having used my studded tyres in anger now, I don't think I'd want to do 70 miles in conditions needing them. Cycling on rutted snowy and icy roads using studded tyres with low pressure to aid their grip, is hard work.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2010)

It's the right decision to call this off. I can't see this snow clearing until at least after the weekend, if we don't get anymore.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Dec 2010)

AdrianC said:


> I rode to work and back on a singlespeed MTB...It took an hour to do London to Croydon and another hour to do Croydon to home...I have no desire to go anywhere on them for pleasure.



Hang on a minute - are these FNRttC rides meant to be for fun then?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Dec 2010)




----------



## Aperitif (1 Dec 2010)

AdrianC said:


> I understand that there is no compulsion to enjoy them. I am even aware that on occasion some people have had what they consider to be a bit of a miserable time.
> 
> As for those of you who enjoy being miserable I really don't know what to say other than, you sick bastards.



Thanks for sparing a thought for me, Adrian... 

We should go. It is the season of good wheel - there'll be no trouble guv.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Dec 2010)

AdrianC said:


> leave off, you were nowhere on that list





I only wanted to make 'Slushketeer' grade - nothing more 

I'm going to mancott (that's a grown up version of a boycott) these rides now...


----------



## StuAff (1 Dec 2010)

Aperitif said:


> I only wanted to make 'Slushketeer' grade - nothing more
> 
> I'm going to mancott (that's a grown up version of a boycott) these rides now...



Geoffrey Mancott? Doesn't sound right.....


----------



## Aperitif (1 Dec 2010)

StuAff said:


> Geoffrey Mancott? Doesn't sound right.....



That's true man, true.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Dec 2010)

AdrianC said:


> My dining companions for tomorrow night have cried off. Something to do with the weather being a bit rough. I am therefore now available for a ride.



'Ice pie with my little eye, something beginning with "b" '


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Dec 2010)

Well watch your step if you come down to my manor. The roads are dIcy.


----------



## TimO (3 Dec 2010)

The forecasts for this evening look a bit warmer now, hovering around freezing, but even with some milder weather, I would imagine that there will still be a fair amount of frozen icy lumps and slush on the way to Bognor.

Even if I thought it would be an OK ride, I've feeling a little bit less than 100% anyway with a mild cold / lurgy, which has stopped me from cycling to work for the last couple of days, so I wouldn't be doing it anyway.

Good luck to anyone who decides to risk a ride, I would expect it to be stimulating, and character building.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Dec 2010)

> character building


 - as in sticking the character back together again, after a bone-shattering 'off'!

Happy days, Tim - get well soon. Perhaps take some of Talisker's medicine - to avoid cat tarh eh?


----------



## Aperitif (3 Dec 2010)

Surely, "Burger Bognor" - bon ap.


----------



## Flying Dodo (3 Dec 2010)

Freezing fog, snow, ice?

I'm still staying at home.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Dec 2010)

Clear as a bell and bitterly cold in Horsham right now.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Dec 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Clear as a bell and bitterly cold in Horsham right now.



Stop talking about yourself Greg - we want to know what the weather's like!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Dec 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Stop talking about yourself Greg - we want to know what the weather's like!



Pished as a fart and snug as a bug actually.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Dec 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Pished as a fart and snug as a bug actually.



Ah! Bug, No Bognor


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Dec 2010)

Ignore Bognor, resist Regis.

and so to bed.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Dec 2010)

still ice on the roads here this morning. It would have been nuts to go out last night.


----------



## Tynan (4 Dec 2010)

I assumed this wasn't going ahead given the weather even in Central London but I had a horrid nagging doubt that some loons would have headed out to an epic journey

good then

17th?


----------



## Flying Dodo (5 Dec 2010)

Yes, hopefully by the 17th, it'll be +10 rather than -10!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Dec 2010)

Clearly your subtitles have some magick power to them. Perhaps if you amend to "Will it by balmy, will there be free beer?" we might test this thesis.


----------



## TimO (5 Dec 2010)

It should have been rerun next Friday, then we could continue the tradition of cancelling it due to too much ice and snow (Fridays forecast looks as bad as this week was).

I'm otherwise occupied on the 17th, with a family do, so won't be able to make that when it's cancelled.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Dec 2010)

- Adrian - you are awful, but I like you!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Dec 2010)

Adrian, sorry to go off topic here, in your new avatar - is that a big pie at the bottom of the picture?


----------



## ianrauk (8 Dec 2010)

'tis the stairs in Brighton by the Maderia is it not?


----------



## Aperitif (8 Dec 2010)

I thought it was a pic of you walking down those apparently 'low headroom stairs' in Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese, Adrian - to show how easy it is.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Dec 2010)

I would not insinuate that for one minute. Are the midgets like the large, succulent brazil nuts that peek from a bar of fruit and nut chocolate in product photographs?
Next thing you know, the pub will turn out to be made of wood.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Dec 2010)

They are the same size as mine - in one direction. One of us must be either a midget, or, an oversize nut.


----------



## Wobblers (8 Dec 2010)

Aperitif said:


> One of us must be either a midget, or, an oversize nut.



I'm not sure I'd like to comment on which!


----------



## Aperitif (8 Dec 2010)

McWobble said:


> I'm not sure I'd like to comment on which!



I say! Here - take this <*"slap"*>. I just hit you with my scented gloves, Andrew. you are hereby challenged to a duel.

Hair clippers at dawn then?






(When we have finished with Dawn, we can offer services to the masses ducky.



)


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Dec 2010)

Currently for doing this next Friday, it look like it might be a bit gusty with a strong head wind and it'll be cold. As there'll be snow back up north later on next week, this could freeze your enthusiasm.

I might have to do this as a day time ride on the Saturday or Sunday instead. Which is no bad thing, as it means the South East will be able to feast their eyes on our Christmas outfits.

We'll see.


----------



## StuAff (12 Dec 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> Currently for doing this next Friday, it look like it might be a bit gusty with a strong head wind and it'll be cold. As there'll be snow back up north later on next week, this could freeze your enthusiasm.
> 
> I might have to do this as a day time ride on the Saturday or Sunday instead. Which is no bad thing, as it means the South East will be able to feast their eyes on our Christmas outfits.
> 
> We'll see.



Still will be weather-dependent, supposed to turn nasty again apparently...
But if it is OK for riding, I might pass up the overtime & join you (getting somewhat fed up with work, work, work...!).


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Dec 2010)

XCWeather showing -4. Yesterday it was showing -10. Tomorrow - who knows?

I won't be joining you, I'm afraid. I'm working Saturday.


----------



## StuAff (15 Dec 2010)

AdrianC said:


> The forecast needs to buck up a bit quite soon.
> -4c, sleet or snow, 22kph WSW wind.


Not looking much better for a daytime ride either


----------



## Aperitif (15 Dec 2010)

AdrianC said:


> Anyone got a optimistic cat?


----------



## Aperitif (15 Dec 2010)

AdrianC said:


> That amount of snow would be easy.



Agreed - but you get my drift.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Dec 2010)

AdrianC said:


> -5c, no rain or snow, 8kph S breeze. Anyone fancy that?



Frosty the 'no' man...  

I'm still off the bike, otherwise...


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 Dec 2010)

It's the wrong type of snow.

Plan B is wait until it's above freezing.

It might be a long wait.


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Dec 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> It's the wrong type of snow.
> 
> Plan B is wait until it's above freezing.
> 
> It might be a long wait.


week between Christmas and New Year?


----------



## StuAff (16 Dec 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> It's the wrong type of snow.
> 
> Plan B is wait until it's above freezing.
> 
> It might be a long wait.



Sadly, the only sensible idea.


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 Dec 2010)

It might be a heatwave then!

(I'm a glass half full type of person).


----------



## Wobblers (16 Dec 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> It might be a heatwave then!
> 
> (I'm a glass half full type of person).



This _is_ a heatwave... compared to Antarctica!

Many of the roads here in Birmingham have become scarily icy tonight... I can't see things being much better out in the sticks even in the SE. Plan B seems to be the right one. I'll put my sun cream and sunglasses on standby!


----------



## Aperitif (20 Dec 2010)

How did it go Adam?


----------



## Aperitif (20 Dec 2010)

AdrianC said:


> Should we mount a search party?



Do do...


----------



## Wobblers (20 Dec 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Do do...



Steady on, 'Teef, don't get into a flap now!


----------



## Flying Dodo (20 Dec 2010)

Do you seriously think I'd do a 75 mile cycle ride in weather conditions like last weekend??
















[sub]Although I did think for 1 micro second about going on the Marathon Winter tyre equipped commuter.[/sub]


----------



## Aperitif (20 Dec 2010)

A dam nnuisance this weather...


----------



## Tynan (21 Dec 2010)

I'm driving to the Southish of France at early doors on Thu, along with wife, kids and a large mother in law and ludicrous amounts of bags

and that'll be all the angst about weather I'll need over the crimbo break


----------



## StuAff (3 Jan 2011)

Anyone up for (yet another) attempt?


----------



## martint235 (4 Jan 2011)

Sticks a very tentative hand up.....


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Jan 2011)

I really could do with a ride soon, am missing everyone...


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Jan 2011)

This was vaguely discussed on the Sunday ride.

Friday 19th January is a full moon, as is Friday 18th February, spookily enough.

Just need above freezing temperatures.................

Keep a weather eye open to see what's happening in a couple of weeks.


----------



## martint235 (4 Jan 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> This was vaguely discussed on the Sunday ride.
> 
> Friday 19th January is a full moon, as is Friday 18th February, spookily enough.
> 
> ...



I might be being stoopid here but Weds is the 19th isn't it? (He says hoping he's looking at the right page of his calendar.... ) Feb 18th is ok.


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Jan 2011)

martint235 said:


> I might be being stoopid here but Weds is the 19th isn't it? (He says hoping he's looking at the right page of his calendar.... ) Feb 18th is ok.



You're right!

I'd looked at this web site for the next full moons, and didn't realise they'd got the days wrong.

So, Friday 21st January or Friday 18th February.


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Jan 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> You're right!
> 
> I'd looked at this web site for the next full moons, and didn't realise they'd got the days wrong.
> 
> So, Friday 21st January or Friday 18th February.



I should be okay for both, but am so so for the 21st as my sister is awaiting an hospital op around then so I need to be free for that.


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 Jan 2011)

Looking vaguely possible for this Friday. It'll be cold, clear but above freezing with the possibility of the odd mist patch, and with a nice tailwind.


----------



## frank9755 (16 Jan 2011)

I'm signed up for an audax on Saturday so I'll be a non-runner. 
But hope you have a good ride.

Frank


----------



## martint235 (17 Jan 2011)

I have to ask, is anyone up for cycling back? It'll be my first 100 of the year....


----------



## StuAff (17 Jan 2011)

In, assuming the forecast stays OK. I'm cycling back.....to Pompey 
Good luck with the audax Frank, I've signed up for one (200k) on the 29th, my first.


----------



## Davywalnuts (17 Jan 2011)

martint235 said:


> I have to ask, is anyone up for cycling back? It'll be my first 100 of the year....



Yup, meeeee! 

Did my first ton-up this year yesterday on my shi*t heap hack back that weighs more than both my thighs put together and cast in lead, killed me but I can do it. But, my dear friend, I am ALOT slower on it than the Zebra.


----------



## rb58 (17 Jan 2011)

If I do this ride (not sure yet as I'm planning a century for Thursday) then I would definitely be riding back Martin, although I'd be going cross country from Crawley again rather than back to the City.


----------



## Davywalnuts (17 Jan 2011)

Okay, quick up date, am now 50/50 for this ride. 

Just had a call from my sister whose finally had her operation date confirmed, for this friday. The doctors wont fit this aroung my schedule, buggers!

Anyhow, will find out in a few days the update so will no for sure then as to whats what and update accordingly.


----------



## redjedi (17 Jan 2011)

Good luck to your Sis Davy.

I'm not sure about Friday yet. Had another bout of flu this weekend, which although has cleared up quite a lot today, I wouldn't want to be out in freezing conditions in the middle of the night. 

I'll see what I feel like later on in the week.


----------



## TimO (17 Jan 2011)

If it's dry and ice free, I can do this on the Red bike. If it's icy (or even snowy!) I can do it on the ice bike. If it's noticeably wet, I don't currently have a working bike!

I need to fiddle with the Red bikes lights, at the moment it only has room for a single CatEye under the Arkel Randonneur rack, and I haven't actually tried riding the bike with the rack and Tail-Rider bag yet. I've only done just under 12 miles on the bike at all, but didn't really notice it being any different after a few miles, aside from the fact that it feels luverly and fast!

Having said all that about speed, I haven't done much cycling for a month or so, so won't be planning on doing this at a break neck pace, it'll have to be moderate or I'll never finish!

I think I'll have to make the final decision on Friday itself over whether to do it or not, depending on how I feel.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jan 2011)

Post us a pic Tim. Also, has Cape Canaveral cleared this for take off - it sounds ever so complicated. No mudguards I take it?


----------



## Tigerbiten (17 Jan 2011)

I'm another one not sure about friday.
I was off the trike most of Dec with a couple of colds.
Fitness took a big knock, but I'm getting it back, so I don't know how well the legs will hold up.

So I think I'll take stock Friday on how I feel and whats the weather is like and then decide if I'm going to drive down from Northampton.

Luck ..........


----------



## TimO (17 Jan 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Post us a pic Tim. Also, has Cape Canaveral cleared this for take off - it sounds ever so complicated. No mudguards I take it?









Of course no mudguards, I've been following the gospel according to dellzeqq.  

I've got a Arkel Randonneur rack to take a Tail-Rider pack (for food, lock and whatnot). It won't take normal TimO quantities of spares and tools but it's enough for a night ride.

I've fitted the GPS mount, a wireless computer, and a front light mount. I need to add a rear light mount to the rear, so I've got some redundancy, but aside from that I should be ready to go.

I'm thinking that I can fit a CatEye mount onto a seat-stay, so long as it's good and solid, and there's no risk of it swinging into the wheel!


----------



## Flying Dodo (17 Jan 2011)

Nice. The perfect audax bike there Tim!


----------



## zigzag (17 Jan 2011)

martint235 said:


> I have to ask, is anyone up for cycling back? It'll be my first 100 of the year....




i'd be cycling back, but i have another ride booked this saturday, possibly the same one as Frank. i'll suffer properly on a longer bike ride as i haven't done any riding since last november's fnrttc.. but that will serve me right for all the excuses.
enjoy the ride, the weather forecast looks good so far!


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jan 2011)

Welcome to Planet X Tim! Just look at the detail in those shifters - the bleu blanc rouge!...from old clunker trusty steed to red speed - wow!  Thank you for the illustration. Have you replenished your wardrobe in colour co-ordinated vetements also?


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jan 2011)

Truesay Adrian...I might go the other way...It's just that Tim is so...so.'Establishment' - so 'Ever Ready'. We may tremble somewhat if there is no clanking emanating from Tim - no spare anchor for a wayward ship, or 3/4" British Standard Whitworth tap for some obscure mudguard mount. No. It just wil not be the same...


----------



## TimO (17 Jan 2011)

The Red bike is just continuing the theme, I think every FNRttC I've ever done has either been on my On-One Pompino or Planet-X Kaffenback. I do also have a Decathlon B'Twin (the snow bike), a Dawes Super Galaxy (in bits), Brompton (needs a new rear rim), and Sinngular Peregrine (not built yet!), none of which have done a FNRttC... yet...


----------



## Wobblers (18 Jan 2011)

Well, I don't have a red bling bike but I think I'm up for this as long as its not icy. It's going to be at an easy pace, right? Just that I'm not sure my legs are up to anything fast at the moment...

PS: Hope everything goes well with your sister, Davy

PPS: Lovely bike there, Tim. Even if it does have something of a red theme!


----------



## TimO (18 Jan 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Nice. The perfect audax bike there Tim!


I'm not sure it counts as an Audax bike, you couldn't mount any but the thinnest tiniest mudguards on it, and it's only got a double chainring (although there's a ten speed cassette on the back).




McWobble said:


> ... Lovely bike there, Tim. Even if it does have something of a red theme!


It's even redder now, I replaced the white hoods with red ones, and I've put red water bottle cages on as well.

The Tail-Rider is of course also red, even if the rack isn't.


----------



## StuAff (19 Jan 2011)

The forecasts all seem to think it'll be (just) below freezing all night. I'm still in if anyone else is......!


----------



## redjedi (19 Jan 2011)

I'm going to say no to this friday






Not quite completely over this flu yet and don't want to aggravate it, and I have quite a lot to do on Saturday.

See you on the next ride.


----------



## Flying Dodo (19 Jan 2011)

Well, I've just put some batteries on charge, so I'm still in.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Jan 2011)

You know me and your rides, Adam - but I have something to do first thing on Saturday...(zzzzz  ) Nah - better than that!


----------



## TimO (20 Jan 2011)

I'm currently planning on doing the ride. I've found some of the things which need charging, and some of the chargers!


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jan 2011)

I'm afraid I have to be at work at seven the next morning, so I can't make it. Sorry.


----------



## martint235 (20 Jan 2011)

I'm still up for this at the mo. Is it just the 4 of us then?


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Jan 2011)

martint235 said:


> I'm still up for this at the mo. Is it just the 4 of us then?



I very much still want to. Bognor has been the elusive ride i've never done, but I wont know till tomorrow, late afternoon if I can. The other factor i've got to contend with is fitting a whole new group set tonight too. 

And thanks everyone for your wishes, kinda bricking it!


----------



## Flying Dodo (20 Jan 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm afraid I have to be at work at seven the next morning, so I can't make it. Sorry.





Aperitif said:


> You know me and your rides, Adam - but I have something to do first thing on Saturday...(zzzzz  ) Nah - better than that!




Now that's a shame. Working on a Saturday - it's a slippery slope.

Not to worry though. After all, it won't really qualify for many AAA points, being just a "Bog" standard ride to the coast.

Another time.


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jan 2011)

It'll be 'bog' standard alright...Davy's thinking of doing it!


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Jan 2011)

Aperitif said:


> It'll be 'bog' standard alright...Davy's thinking of doing it!



Ha!!

I think I will be now, sister has just had her appointment cancelled, annoying, but hey ho. Just home mechanic'ing needing to be sorted now and Ill be free for tomorrow night. 

And.... i dare say it, its supposed to be sunny tomorrow!!


----------



## TimO (20 Jan 2011)

Incidentally, this is the GPSies copy of the route that we were planning on using for the 2009 version of this ride (which never happened). The link to BikeHike in the older threads no longer works, since it was stored on the BikeHike server, and that option is no longer available.

I'm assuming that Adam is still expecting to use this route (more or less), of course he may have a cunning plan with a radically new and improved route on it.

Somewhere I've also got the same route split into two at Pease Pottage, which is handy if you're watching the "miles to a the halfway point" numbers on your GPS.


----------



## redjedi (20 Jan 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> And.... i dare say it, its supposed to be *sunny* tomorrow!!



You haven't quite got the hang of these* night* rides yet, have you Davy?


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Jan 2011)

redjedi said:


> You haven't quite got the hang of these* night* rides yet, have you Davy?



hahaha, just dribbled my soup down me giggling!

Well, no, I mean, I wear shades and shorts, so its sorta liike a sun-dance, just the wrong time of day!


----------



## martint235 (20 Jan 2011)

I'm still on for this, however I've had a weird flat on my 4Seasons again. I can't find anything in the tyre. If the new tube goes flat again tomorrow I'm afraid I'll probably bail. I don't want to be in the middle of nowhere with a flat tyre.


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Jan 2011)

martint235 said:


> I'm still on for this, however I've had a weird flat on my 4Seasons again. I can't find anything in the tyre. If the new tube goes flat again tomorrow I'm afraid I'll probably bail. I don't want to be in the middle of nowhere with a flat tyre.



Oh no... I was hoping you was still up for the ride and the ride back so I can use your draft.... 

I had that last week, a wierd series of flats.. turned out to be a tiny smidgen of metal that was floating under the rim tape...

And I needed your for directions too as am hopeless.. isnt it all a bit north by north west'ish??


----------



## martint235 (20 Jan 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Oh no... I was hoping you was still up for the ride and the ride back so I can use your draft....
> 
> I had that last week, a wierd series of flats.. turned out to be a tiny smidgen of metal that was floating under the rim tape...
> 
> And I needed your for directions too as am hopeless.. isnt it all a bit north by north west'ish??



I'd say I'm about 90% to go. I can't even find a hole in the inner tube yet. Brought it home so I could put the track pump on it. 

I've got a decent route home but it'll bring you to the South east edge of London rather than into the centre


----------



## theclaud (20 Jan 2011)

Nice bike, Tim, but tell me you lot aren't going ahead with this in the current temperatures! If it's anything like it is down here a bit of ungritted road or some f**kwit washing their car before they turn in and it'll be carnage.

Worried of Swansea


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Jan 2011)

martint235 said:


> I'd say I'm about 90% to go. I can't even find a hole in the inner tube yet. Brought it home so I could put the track pump on it.
> 
> I've got a decent route home but it'll bring you to the South east edge of London rather than into the centre



Does the head in dont it! Cross-fingers its sorted... 

Coooool, thats fine by me, more miles the merrier!


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Jan 2011)

theclaud said:


> Nice bike, Tim, but tell me you lot aren't going ahead with this in the current temperatures! If it's anything like it is down here a bit of ungritted road or some f**kwit washing their car before they turn in and it'll be carnage.
> 
> Worried of Swansea




And I thought you was 'arddddd!


----------



## theclaud (20 Jan 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> And I thought you was 'arddddd!



Not as 'ard as cold tarmac feels at 40mph. I'm out on 23s, but I'm sticking to the main roads and getting home before the nightly freeze. Take care then, FFS, you lunatics.


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Jan 2011)

theclaud said:


> Not as 'ard as cold tarmac feels at *40mph*. I'm out on 23s, but I'm sticking to the main roads and getting home before the nightly freeze. Take care then, FFS, you lunatics.



You ever been that fast? ;-)

Ta, were been fine, thanks!


----------



## martint235 (20 Jan 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Does the head in dont it! Cross-fingers its sorted...
> 
> Coooool, thats fine by me, more miles the merrier!



Right fixed it. Finally found a tiny bit of glass (I thought GP 4 Seasons weren't meant to let glass through!!!) anyway all is good now.


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Jan 2011)

martint235 said:


> Right fixed it. Finally found a tiny bit of glass (I thought GP 4 Seasons weren't meant to let glass through!!!) anyway all is good now.



Excellant news!


----------



## rb58 (20 Jan 2011)

I'm just back from my first century of the year - Eastbourne and back. Found it hard work on the Sussex hills - paying for the long layoff through December I think. So, I think I'd be asking too much to do it again tomorrow night.

Sorry.
Ross


----------



## TimO (20 Jan 2011)

That's just as well, since I won't be carrying a spare tyre. I'll probably have a couple of inner tubes, some glue & patches, and a boot, but tyres are a mite bulky unless you're using a pannier.


----------



## Flying Dodo (20 Jan 2011)

TimO said:


> Incidentally, this is the GPSies copy of the route that we were planning on using for the 2009 version of this ride (which never happened). The link to BikeHike in the older threads no longer works, since it was stored on the BikeHike server, and that option is no longer available.
> 
> I'm assuming that Adam is still expecting to use this route (more or less), of course he may have a cunning plan with a radically new and improved route on it.
> 
> Somewhere I've also got the same route split into two at Pease Pottage, which is handy if you're watching the "miles to a the halfway point" numbers on your GPS.




That's the route (more or less) as I've decided against the Dorking variation, as it'll be more likely to have ice, so from HPC it's a traditional Brighton route initially. 

This is the likely route as it has a Gatwick Surprise. As there may a few spots where it dips below freezing, we might just stick on the A23 to Pease Pottage services, so we'll see how things go.

And if it's *really* icy, we can always pop into Gatwick for a break and if anyone asks, we can claim we're the Fridays Cycling Club on the way to our training camp in Tenerife (BA flight 2736 leaves Gatwick 07.40 in case you want to know).


----------



## martint235 (20 Jan 2011)

Davy are you bringing the zebra or should I plan to get home after dark?  

Sent whilst out and about


----------



## StuAff (20 Jan 2011)

Ahem: Reigate Hill....
Just saying....
Seriously though, is that going to be safe (safe enough in my case) if there's frost?


----------



## StuAff (20 Jan 2011)

AdrianC said:


> You have to go back and conqueror it some time.



I can only agree. I want to get that particular monkey off my back, not least because I got down it safe and sound all the other times. But 35 mph + frost +turns= a bit of worry for me.....


----------



## Flying Dodo (20 Jan 2011)

I'll be going 3.5 mph.


----------



## StuAff (20 Jan 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> I'll be going 3.5 mph.



Where's my radar gun?


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Jan 2011)

martint235 said:


> Davy are you bringing the zebra or should I plan to get home after dark?
> 
> Sent whilst out and about


Zebra took one look and turned around back into the stables.. So ill be on the yellow beast.. Which now sports a 50/34 front chainset. Why are those naff square taper bb/chainsets a nightmare to remove?? Hollowtech all the wine. 

Sent from me sitting on the floor covered in grease sipping a fine rosé.


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jan 2011)

> Sent from me sitting on the floor covered in grease sipping a fine rosé.



Sounds like you need to join the Doc in his bath Davy! 

(Scent from Floris )

Be careful out there everyone! Make sure your fragile cakes are double wrapped, and your helmets are correctly positioned in case things become uncomfortable.


----------



## StuAff (20 Jan 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Sounds like you need to join the Doc in his bath Davy!
> 
> (Scent from Floris )
> 
> Be careful out there everyone! Make sure your fragile cakes are double wrapped, and your helmets are correctly positioned in case things become uncomfortable.


----------



## frank9755 (21 Jan 2011)

StuAff said:


> I can only agree. I want to get that particular monkey off my back



Quite agree, Stu, it's hard enough negotiating the cats-eyes in the frost with a rucksack on your back. Definitely don't try it with a monkey!


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Jan 2011)

do bear in mind the flooded road at West Chiltington. If the temperature drops that could be nasty.

Looks like you've got a heck of a following wind. I'm dead jealous, but leaving the lighting contractor on his own would be risky


----------



## TimO (21 Jan 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> do bear in mind the flooded road at West Chiltington. If the temperature drops that could be nasty.


Currently the forecast for that part of the world seems to be above freezing by the time we get there, but it may have just hit freezing for a few hours overnight, so I guess there is a risk of ice.

Would it be more sensible to stick with the B2139 for that bit? It looks to be roughly the same distance as the current route, but I don't know the area at all (and can't even remember what that part of the route is like!), so have no idea what traffic is likely to be like, although I'd guess that it would be fairly light at worst.


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Jan 2011)

The B2139 to Storrington is mainly a fast downhill road, but then after that to Amberley, it's undulating with some long drags. For that reason, I think we'll stick with going via the normal route. 

I was a bit concerned that the cloud cover would have gone completely, but it now seems that it spreads back after dark tonight and so it looks like temperatures will blip back up a bit. So we may not see the moon at all, but to compensate we might get some nice spooky mist patches around Horsham.


----------



## Shadow (21 Jan 2011)

Have been following this thread with interest as had hoped to join you for the last third but my right knee won't be able to take the pressure of going up Houghton Hill.

Have just done a recce of Stream Lane in West Chilt for you and it is very wet. If it dips below freezing , take great care. I was going to suggest going straight on past Stream Lane and taking first right at The Common, after a short sharp incline, which will lead out to the A283 where you would turn left as normal. However, water is flowing over the entire road at the bottom of The Hollow, just before Stream Lane. Again, if it dips below zero, take care.

Am envious, all the best.


----------



## martint235 (21 Jan 2011)

Shadow said:


> Have been following this thread with interest as had hoped to join you for the last third but my right knee won't be able to take the pressure of going up Houghton Hill.
> 
> Have just done a recce of Stream Lane in West Chilt for you and it is very wet. If it dips below freezing , take great care. I was going to suggest going straight on past Stream Lane and taking first right at The Common, after a short sharp incline, which will lead out to the A283 where you would turn left as normal. However, water is flowing over the entire road at the bottom of The Hollow, just before Stream Lane. Again, if it dips below zero, take care.
> 
> Am envious, all the best.



Sorry but a stupid question: why is this place so wet when it's not really rained since Monday??

Do I need to put my mudguards back on?


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Jan 2011)

Stream Lane is called that, as it runs alongside a stream, which with the run off from the fields means it regularly overflows onto the road.

I wouldn't bother with mudguards as we'll be going very slowly along there.



Edit - And thanks to Shadow for the update.


----------



## Shadow (21 Jan 2011)

martint235 said:


> Sorry but a stupid question: why is this place so wet when it's not really rained since Monday??



Not sure; all mondays rain drains down to this area and it takes days to clear; there are a number of slopes around here where this happens; it is not called Stream Lane for nothing!


----------



## Shadow (21 Jan 2011)

martint235 said:


> Do I need to put my mudguards back on?



I would. It depends on how dirty you like your back!


Edit: apologies FD, started to replying to MT235 and then saw your reply; must improve my typing speed!


----------



## theclaud (21 Jan 2011)

martint235 said:


> why is this place so wet??





Shadow said:


> it is not called Stream Lane for nothing!



Martin - I do hope you're going to be more alert than this for this icy night ride...


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jan 2011)

theclaud said:


> Martin - I do hope you're going to be more alert than this for this icy night ride...



You'll get a live report from Tapatalk if there is 'owt oop' !  (<------- this is a pic of a hysterical civil servant bathing at midnight on a flooded lane somewhere in the South of England)

BE careful!


----------



## TimO (21 Jan 2011)

I may also be able to do live(ish) uploads from my camera using the Eye-Fi card in it, and my mobile phone acting as a Hot-Spot.

If I get it working, I'll allow access to the Facebook Album from anyone, and post the link here.


----------



## frank9755 (21 Jan 2011)

Sounds great - unfortunately I'll be asleep!


----------



## TimO (21 Jan 2011)

OK, if I get things to work OK, images should appear here on Facebook. You should be able to view this, *even* if you're not on Facebook.


----------



## Wobblers (21 Jan 2011)

I've just found I've got things that Must Be Finished Today, so I won't have the time to come down and join you. Bugger!

I'm dead jealous of you all. Have a good ride, and hope you don't meet any ice!


----------



## martint235 (21 Jan 2011)

theclaud said:


> Martin - I do hope you're going to be more alert than this for this icy night ride...



Ok, ok I did say it was a stupid question.....


----------



## Andrij (21 Jan 2011)

Have fun, peeps. I'll be thinking of you when I set off for tomorrow's 200km.


----------



## Davywalnuts (21 Jan 2011)

Okay, allmost all set to go.

Few niggling issues:-

Slight chain slip under high torque. Have removed another link and better, but just broken the chain breaker!! 

Keo cleat bolt has decieded it doesnt want to come out, but the cleat will be fine for the journey, just. 

But thats it i think, baring the wonky knee and hamstring, but ill be fine. 

Its BLOODY cold out there so ill be wearing everything!! 

HPC set off at midnight still?


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Jan 2011)

Yup.


----------



## martint235 (21 Jan 2011)

Just checked rear tyre pressure, good job too. Flat. 4 seasons make it hard to find puncture but fixed, hopefully fairy is now tired and sleeping 

Sent whilst out and about


----------



## redjedi (21 Jan 2011)

Have a good ride and wrap up warm, it's already very cold out there tonight.


----------



## TimO (21 Jan 2011)

I just walked a mile or so, to and from Sainsburys on my way home. It was a bit brisk, but not too cold yet. There isn't any sign of the bright moon we've had for the last few nights, so I'm guessing there's a bit of cloud cover, which should help keep the temperature up.


----------



## Mista Preston (21 Jan 2011)

redjedi said:


> Have a good ride and wrap up warm, it's already very cold out there tonight.



+ 1 , enjoy and take it easy gents


----------



## Davywalnuts (21 Jan 2011)

Ive just been outside again... Do we needs our heads checked or sumthink as its fu***ng freezing!! 

Got clear skies were i am so maybe thats the difference but i think vodka will be going in to my water bottle as water will freeze. 

Cya ya all at hpc, but if its that cold ill be seriously considering turning around, am not that brave..


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jan 2011)

I have just arrived from 'Centreville'. It is a bit flipping chilly out there! Zero degrees centigrade showing on my guideline thermometer (I keep it in the fridge for safety), and the gritting lorry passed me by, sprinkling my shoes and wheels. OK I was in shorts but my guideline is; cold fingertips all the way and ears not that warm, ergo 'It's cold'.

So - "Disciples of Dodo"...drive carefully. And PS to Big Mart - Shooters Hill Road is closed in both directions edit*between Prince Charles Road and Lewisham Road* if it makes a difference to you - just heard it on the news.

I will now repair to a large glass of XO and wish you all well.


----------



## martint235 (21 Jan 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Cya ya all at hpc, but if its that cold ill be seriously considering turning around, am not that brave..



You'd better not flipping bail!! You're cycling back tomorrow!



Aperitif said:


> So - "Disciples of Dodo"...drive carefully. And PS to Big Mart - Shooters Hill Road is closed in both directions edit*between Prince Charles Road and Lewisham Road* if it makes a difference to you - just heard it on the news.



Cheers Teef, it makes a big difference, I'll keep my eye on it to see if anything changes.


----------



## Davywalnuts (21 Jan 2011)

Just about to set off.. I need head examined!


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jan 2011)

Puut your head between your thighs and squeeze hard, Davy. I'm just going to slip into my lovely electrically heated bed now and peruse Evelyn
Waugh for a while...after my tea and a biscuit, probably. And nice warm pyjama type clothes.,,ready for an early morning and relaxing pot or two of coffee...  

*Forgot* Temperature has now risen 2.1 degrees C since I last commented on it being zero etc...so, not too bad.


----------



## arallsopp (21 Jan 2011)

Will miss you all, dear friends.

Have a great ride. I'll be down that way in a few months to thaw out any who are left roadside. Don't worry. The cold will take the pain away once its taken your fingers and toes.


----------



## StuAff (22 Jan 2011)

Update: we're at Pease Pottage. Contretemps with an idiot in Mitcham who turned straight into the lead man's path. Guess who? Just a bit of skin off my wrist, nothing more, thankfully. Davy suffering a bit, but spirits high and otherwise going well. No ice nor frost.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Jan 2011)

Lucky the 'idiot' wasn't in a car Stu1  Well done.
I bet it's hot in Pease Porridge Pottage


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Jan 2011)

Morning! Am at Crawley awaiting the train home. Decieded brekkie wasnt filling enough, so followed in the footsteps of 'teef and ate some tarmac. Well, actually i decieded to cycle into a curb at pease pottage services, do some acrobatics, write off a wheel, forks, handle bars and myself in the process.. I am stupid sometimes!? And so, ive still not made it to Bognor...


----------



## Aperitif (22 Jan 2011)

And I just texted Davy to tell them to get a move on! Sorry Davy. Did your helmet get damaged?

OMG! 

No.....damage....to.the.....thighs....OMG ?


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Jan 2011)

:-) 

Helmets fine, dont think i hit my head.. Landed on my back.. If only i had a rucksack like Stu's.. 

Speicher may be sad, knees taken a bashing... Thighs are fine, thank f***.


----------



## redjedi (22 Jan 2011)

Bad luck Davy, GWS.At least it wasn't your good bike.

Looks like just the 5 hardy souls set off for Bognor







Still not cold enough for Martin to wear arm warmers though





Perhaps he has other ways of keeping warm







and they have arrived







Less one walnut.

Pictures courtesy of TimO


----------



## martint235 (22 Jan 2011)

Armwarmers? Never!. 

Sent whilst out and about


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Jan 2011)

Finally home, no great thanks to south west trains, their poxy engineering work and jobsworth bus drivers or altered timetable cutting my station out completely, grrrr! 

Its taken almost as long to get home as it was to get there! 

Anyhow, hope the others have had a safe continuing journey on to the elusive Bognor. 

Write up and pics soon, sleepies now for me.


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Jan 2011)

[QUOTE 1246987"]
Please tell me it was not the Ksyrium?
[/quote]

I would have cried if it was... Shimano rs10..


----------



## StuAff (22 Jan 2011)

Yup, we made it OK 20 mins or so ago.


----------



## TimO (22 Jan 2011)

I've just made it home, and was welcomed by a hungry Talisker. 

The ride was most enjoyable, although after over a month with virtually no cycling, it took a toll on my legs. The weather was quite mild, and there was quite a bit of blue sky as we got near to Bognor, but that seemed to evaporate whist we had our breakfast.

Aside from the two instances outlined above, the ride was otherwise uneventful. No fairy visitations whatsoever. My front gears decided to play silly buggers, and the chain came off a number of times. A brief fettle at Pease Pottage Services mostly solved that, but some more extensive fettling in depth is required.

The Arkel Randonneur rack worked reasonably well, but needs some fettling, since it had a tendency for the quick release to release itself far too often, resulting in a rattling rack.

The experiment with the Eye-Fi card and my phone as a hot-spot seems to have worked OK. So long as you keep the image size reasonably small, and don't rely on the timeout to switch off the hot-spot and consequent battery suckage, it works. Unfortunately, since the hot-spot software didn't seem to realise that no one was using it, and kept it powered up, the battery died around breakfast time. For some reason it's currently refusing to restart (even though it has done that before), so it won't complete the upload of the last few images, which is odd.


----------



## martint235 (22 Jan 2011)

I'm home now. Just managed to get my ton. Not the 160 I was hoping for but it wasn't Davy's fault. We'd already decided he couldn't cycle home BEFORE he crashed!!!! 

Cheers to Adam for organising this and to the company it was a good ride! I look forward to partaking in more of Adam's rides this year, the round the M25 if it happens again looks fun!!


----------



## StuAff (22 Jan 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Lucky the 'idiot' wasn't in a car Stu1  Well done.
> I bet it's hot in Pease Porridge Pottage



He was. Along London Road in Mitcham, by Figges Marsh (where we've often stopped en route to Brighton on FNRttCs), there was some roadworks & a contraflow system. The car overtook us & then turned left, right in front of me. I didn't have a chance to get out of the way or stop in time- I tried, and got myself and the bike parallel to the car but went down in the attempt. Fortunately, no damage to me or the bike other than the scraped wrist. The guy had the decency to come back & check I was OK- he said his mirror was misted up & that he thought he'd got past all of us (I didn't point out that meant he would block our path). No real harm done.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2011)

Glad you ok Stu.. not really bovvered about Davy..


----------



## StuAff (22 Jan 2011)

Right, apart from those two little mishaps, that was a really great evening. No problems with the train, and I was first to HPC. Weather was pretty much perfect- a bit of drizzle at one point, but the expected tailwind did actually materialise. Rather rolling- I don't think Davy would have enjoyed the second half- but I definitely preferred that to the chalk path and cross-country walking alternatives. Excellent ride, excellent company, and an excellent breakfast at the Lobster Pot.
And Reigate Hill- conquered. First time I've been back there, normal safe descending resumed.


----------



## Flying Dodo (22 Jan 2011)

Well, all in all, it (almost) went better than expected (no, really).

During the week, I'd been noting the patch of cloud cover which had generally been sticking over the south east and keeping night time temperatures above freezing. However, when on Thursday morning due to a clear patch developing, it was very cold with thick ice on the cars, I was starting to get a bit concerned and was considering cancelling. Fortunately, all the Met sites seemed to agree that the cloud would return on Friday night, and that it would barely get down to freezing.

Setting off for London just before 10 pm, the cars were still clear, but by the time I got towards the centre of London, it was getting colder. As I was early, I wasted a bit of time by playing with the GPS and zig zagging down roads parallel to the A5. Regardless, I still got there for around 11.30, just after Stu, where it was freezing (literally). The other brave souls - Martin, Tim and Davy rolled up within 10 minutes. Davy seemed a bit "larger" than normal which it seemed was due to him wearing 5 layers of clothes. He was finished off head to toe in green day-glo outer layers, and the colour did remind me of something, but I didn't realise what it was until Pease Pottage.

As I assumed no-one else was going to turn up, we left at 11.52 pm - sorry if someone had actually turned up at the last minute. There was no need for a Dellzeqq parting of the seas operation to hold up the traffic, as we just merged into the melee and headed off south west. By the time we got to Clapham Common, it had got rapidly warmer, and you could have cycled without gloves. Following on the traditional Brighton FNRttC route, we made steady progress through Tooting towards Streatham, although we were keeping the pace slightly slower than a normal ride, as I didn't want us to get too far south early on, in case of freezing patches . It was noticeable that there was less night life around, and to everyone's surprise, we all spotted a Waitrose in Balham High Street which we couldn't recall noticing there before.

And then, as mentioned above, someone decided Stu was a figment of his imagination and decided to turn left straight in front of him which happened so fast. The driver started to move away, but did turn round and come back to sheepishly apologise. I pointed out he couldn't have failed to see all five of us so why then turn across? Hopefully Stu's blood stained knuckle will have made a dent in his car.

I don't know what pheromones Stu was giving off to attract further attention, but further on in Wallington going up the hill after the railway station, some yoof decided to start sprinting after him to show how clever he was in being able to run as fast as a cyclist for a short while. Stu did the right thing and ignored him completely, and when I went past, the yoof was sprawled against a railing trying to breathe.

Out there in the sticks, it had got a bit colder, although it was clear it was well above freezing. On and on the miles past by, and as we steadily climbed, we ended up in low cloud/fog. At one point going through Coulsdon, a Land Rover went past making an incredible racket, and leaving a trail of sparks to light up the night, as he was driving on the rear off side wheel. There was an incedible stench of burning rubber, which fortunately disappeared after a while, as he must have turned off.

And then we were at the top of Reigate Hill................I made a comment suggesting that people take it easy and avoid the cat eyes, so we all girded our loins, and after letting the traditional Royal Mail lorry pass us by, we descended on the brakes (just in case). After discovering that we'd all survived, we headed off, and turned down Lonesome Lane. To greet us, not only was there the usual lunar landscape of potholes, but Surrey County Council had surpassed themselves in providing a delightful patchwork quilt of inadequate repairs including 2 holes which they'd kindly lined with tar, rather than filling the complete hole in, to soften the blow as we bounced and jangled around the obstacles, like trying to navigate around a minefield. 

All too quickly we arrived in Horley, so we rapidly departed again, using my Gatwick Surprise to go past the Monsoon Shelter on the A23, beloved of previous rides, and head off to go north around Gatwick and then route around the airport. Sadly, no planes were flying so there's no spotters commentary I'm afraid. And then we got back on the A23, and by this time Davy was struggling a bit so it took some time to get to Pease Pottage Services. We were there some time, because not only did we have something to eat, but Davy had to lose some layers, as he was getting rather hot (control yourself ladies). We probably didn't leave until 5.15 am, with Stu and I heading off first. When we reached the main road again and the others hadn't caught us after a few minutes, I realised something was wrong and we headed back, to find Davy fiddling with his pride and joy roughly in front of where the red vehicle appears in the middle of this link, to the left of the long green border. Somehow he'd turned up that section thinking he could exit and due to the positioning of the overhead lights, hadn't noticed the kerb, so it appears his bike stopped and he went flying about 10 feet forward. Very luckily, he landed on his back which had his backpack, now padded with excess clothes. I instantly realised what I'd been reminded of at HPC and had this image of Davy as a Ninja Mutant Turtle, flat on his back (sorry).

Fortunately he hadn't hit anything vital on his body, but Tim spotted his front rim had buckled a bit, meaning one spoke was completely loose. As there was no way he could continue, he gingerly headed off the 2 miles to Crawley Railway Station. So that left the 4 of us, to finish the journey. Off we headed, through Horsham which was quiet but the roads were oddly damp. The next section is probably my favourite, dropping down through Coolham to West Chiltington. Fortunately Stream Lane mainly didn't live up to its name, as although there was a far amount of water around, it only briefly covered the road in about 2 places. It was now light as we still hadn't been rushing, and so we reached Amberley after 7.45 and saw the fields behind completely covered in water. After joining the B2139, we then had the long slog up the hill to the A29 roundabout, where I could give the happy news that after a short slope up, it was then a glorious 2 mile downhill and then flat to the coast. After getting stopped at the level crossing at Ford (no warning fires were visible), then it was just 3 more miles to breakfast in the Lobster Cafe at Felpham to refuel and then head for the station.

Many thanks to Martin, Tim, Stu and Davy Walnuts for agreeing to come along and for their excellent company. Hope there isn't too much other damage to your bike, Davy.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Jan 2011)

Great write-up, Adam. And the thought of a dayglo green Davy lying on his back fiddling with his pride and joy is one that will stay with us all........


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2011)

So who had the biggest/heaviest ruck sack?.. Stu or Davey.

There's only one way to find out.....


----------



## StuAff (22 Jan 2011)

ianrauk said:


> So who had the biggest/heaviest ruck sack?.. Stu or Davey.
> 
> There's only one way to find out.....



I packed a bit lighter than I sometimes do- no lock- whilst Davy ended up putting some of his many layers in the back. So probably even.


----------



## TimO (22 Jan 2011)

I thing they were both even carrying more than me, which has to be a unique event. I just had an Arkel Tail Rider on a Randonneur Rack, which forces me to carry somewhat less! (so only two spare tyres, a pump, three CO2 cartridges, tyres levers, a muilti-tool, leatherman, spoke key, spare cables, tyre boot, adhesive and patches,waterproof, lock, emergency spoke, spare nuts & bolts etc)

Unfortunatey not enough to solve Davy's mechanical, but the spoke was very bent, and the nipple partially pulled through the rim, which I couldn't see any way to repair, even with better tools and spares.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Jan 2011)

Davy's nipple pulled through his rim cannot be a sight to behold.
As you were deep in contemplation of a joyous ride, I was looking out over Londres, dunking my lips in a beer!
Well done (your arms look so white and pasty Martin - best cover them up in case you get mistaken for a 'Tooner'  )


----------



## martint235 (23 Jan 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Davy's nipple pulled through his rim cannot be a sight to behold.
> As you were deep in contemplation of a joyous ride, I was looking out over Londres, dunking my lips in a beer!
> Well done (your arms look so white and pasty Martin - best cover them up in case you get mistaken for a 'Tooner'  )



Yeah roll on summer!!!!


----------



## Shadow (23 Jan 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> It was now light as we still hadn't been rushing, and so we reached Amberley after 7.45 and saw the fields behind completely covered in water.



Glad the 4 of you made it to here. And glad you saw Amberley Brooks covered in water. Note to mt235: this is where water flowing over Stream lane and other places eventually congregates. Yes, really! Hard to believe when seen in summer.


----------



## martint235 (24 Jan 2011)

I did go through some water, very slowly. And then Adam pointed out the ditch with the stream in it to me. It wasn't long afterwards that we descended a mud covered hill where I had absolutely no traction on the rear wheel which was "interesting"


----------



## TimO (24 Jan 2011)

martint235 said:


> I did go through some water, very slowly. And then Adam pointed out the ditch with the stream in it to me. It wasn't long afterwards that we descended a mud covered hill where I had absolutely no traction on the rear wheel which was "interesting"



Hmm, I don't remember any hill like that, which probably says more about my level of awake-ness!

Having said that, often with things like mud and ice, the best thing you can do is keep on going straight ahead, not braking, accelerating, or turning, so not noticing anything and freewheeling obliviously down it would have worked fine (aside from the racket from my freewheel).


----------



## martint235 (24 Jan 2011)

TimO said:


> Hmm, I don't remember any hill like that, which probably says more about my level of awake-ness!
> 
> Having said that, often with things like mud and ice, the best thing you can do is keep on going straight ahead, not braking, accelerating, or turning, so not noticing anything and freewheeling obliviously down it would have worked fine (aside from the racket from my freewheel).



I was just behind Adam and I thankfully noticed his rear wheel sliding so I just pointed my front wheel straight down and hoped!!


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Jan 2011)

Well, where do I start....

I've always wanted to be a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle when I was younger. I wanted to be Donatello, I even named my first cat after the great Bow Staff'ed warrier cum Pizza Eater, but didnt quite think some 20 years later I would still be replicating my childhood hero. 

A hero in a half shell I was not however....

So, the elusive Bognor ride... so near yet so far..

It was cold, but not as cold as we new it. I wrapped up warm, wayyyyyyyy to warm infact. But as it turned out, that padding turned out usefull.. I really was in two minds over this ride. Tied and coldness vs the excitement of a night ride and seeing my cycling chums. So, off I went at about half 10.. ish... I knew with in a few miles I was too hot, but I was convinced it would get colder so I cycled a bit slower and had faith that I would be fine. For note, I was wearing 4 layers on my feet, 3 on my legs, 5 on my body, 2 on my hands, balaclava, buff, hat and helmet cover, I was snug as a bug in a rug... if I wasnt moving... Movment was quite restrictive, so note to myself, winter tights and a differant top/jacket/something. 

I arrived in good time to see the fellow travellers and perv over a nice new shiney bike sporting not a spec of dirt, if only Ian was around I thought. And so off we set. 

The route itself was coming back to me as not done that run in quite a while and everthing was going smoothly. Until Stu's left hooker, and not the "Lady of the night" variety either... All things have been said here, but I do hope Stu if okay. And so off we set. I was really struggling on the inclines and was getting very very conscious of slowing the proceedings up, of which I am sorry. Am not the greatest hill climber, but I was crap to be frank during the ride. I think back and would conclude a few errors on my behalf. One, was the clothing, this was a major factor, i was just baked to be honest, but too sweaty to take the layers off due to chilling, catch 21 like. Secondly, too many miles this month, been really pushing it and dead legs showed. And thirdly, a hot bath a few hours before hand.. well, thats what am concluding anyhow. 

Everyone was riding nicely and great thanks go to the planning and particpants on this ride, thanks!

So, we got to Pease Pottage for food and refreshment and in my case, to cool down. I was drenched through with sweat, great for the waistline I thought. Off we set again a short while later, and in my case and typically, the last off. So, I saw the red lights in the distance and off I went, in a straight line, route 1 like, and then, WHAM, wtf, I was on the floor in pain with out a clue how I had got there. My knee, my back I thought and intially, I couldnt move, balls, to but it nicely. I was on the floor for a small amount of time manually checking myself over and trusting I wasnt broken and fully with it. I find the best policy in these cases is to giggle and relax and not to stress. I was now surrounded by my fellow rider and things were coming back to me. But how the hell did I not see that curb!! As Adam as said, poor lighting, slightly misted glasses that were just de-misting and a school boy error caused this mishap. In checking over the bike, as Timo has said, the front wheel was gone, wonky and bent good and proper with a bent spoke, from the impact I guess. Front tyre was still inflated, good old Durano's there for ya. The handle bars were wonky and twisted and I was convinced the forks where bent. If the wheel was fine, I think I would have carried on, quite glad I didnt though. And so off to the train station I went, very very slowly, embaressingly slowly, but it had to be done. And so, the Journey home was fine, to begin with. Some lads on the train were lashed and still drinking, how tempting it was to buy a beer off them, especially as 'teef had texted saying how close in time he was to beer time, but I resisted. And then, the journey became a nightmare. South West trains engineering works with rail replacement services, great! So with great convincing and help from a member of staff but great disgust from the bus driver, I was on a bus to Richmond station. By now, my knee was giving up on me and so was my bladder and so to top it off, the toilets at Richmond were out of order, flooded, apparently and I had just missed my train, which it seems was not going direct to Whitton, grrrrr I thought, until I saw a closed sign for a cafe saying "closed, shut happen". I giggled and things seemed better until I got to Twickenham and it was raining.. sod the wait, I cycled home, slowly. And so I got home about the same time as the fantastic four got to Bognor. Could have cycle home in that time I thought.. 

And so, that was that... my target of a 1000 mile month ruined, but I and phone was fine. Body is wrecked and bruised all over and new bike parts needed and fitted yesterday. But great thanks to Adam, Timo, Stu and Martin for the great ride, patience and help, great people to be around, thank you.


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Jan 2011)

My gashed knee.. albeit it feels alot worse than it looks!


----------



## martint235 (24 Jan 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> My gashed knee.. albeit it feels alot worse than it looks!



Come on Davy! Gashed? Lightly grazed perhaps..... 

Glad you're ok. I didn't actually see you come off the bike, one second you were there the next you weren't. There was an impressive sound effect though!!


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jan 2011)

> I couldnt move, balls,


 Funny way to test if you're feeling OK Davy! Nice report - far more exciting than the slippy-slidy moments of the ones that made it! 
Well done all - masochists.
When I texted you in the early hours and said I was going for a beer or two...this was the view. Not quite Pease Pottage on a cold night but...


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jan 2011)

[QUOTE 1247015"]
Great write up! I can't believe you wore *so many layers*.
[/quote]

That's true. I have visions of Davy looking like one of Greggs finest flaky pastry sausage rolls!


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Jan 2011)

martint235 said:


> Come on Davy! Gashed? Lightly grazed perhaps.....
> 
> Glad you're ok. I didn't actually see you come off the bike, one second you were there the next you weren't. There was an impressive sound effect though!!



Aye, grazed indeed, but my thick skin never shows much damage or bruising but believe me, my body is shagged. 

Thanks and yes, but am not quite sure at what stage I let out my yelp or if it was manly enough too? I think it was mid-flight, in that split second of wanting to make sure I was not left for too long on my own, like a drunk laying on the floor, either way, you lot were great, thanks!

You know what lee, if I hadnt, it may not have happened.... hindsight... 

'Teef, am rather jealous.. Part of me wanted to come and meet you for a beer, but the other 90% of me was flaking like the afroementioned sausage roll.. nom nom nom!


----------



## StuAff (24 Jan 2011)

Ouch indeed Davy. Take it easy for a bit. Wrist is OK, the SMIDSY definitely wasn't as bad as it could have been. Scratched up, but no aches or pains The other wounds (from my entirely self-inflicted prang on Thursday- took a frosty corner too tight and too fast) are getting there slowly.


----------



## TimO (24 Jan 2011)

I don't think anyone saw Davy come off, I was the nearest and just heard a vague "Argh..." in the background. I called to the others (I don't think Adam heard me, but he was eventually chased down) and turned back, where I was greeted by the site of Davy lying on his back going (quite literally) "Ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch..." which continued for a few minutes.


The best of my photos, which aren't very good. With night rides you either get a dark, blurry and grainy image or a series of bright retroflective blobs if you use a flash. I think the only solution is a tripod and a remote flash, none of which is conveniently portable.

The brand new Red bike, up for it's first real ride in night ride mode.







The three of us at Hyde Park corner (l2r - Martin, Stewart, and yours truly). Thanks to Adam for taking this photo.







Davy's arrival (l2r - Davy, Stewart, Adam, Martin).







At Pease Pottage service station (l2r - Stewart, Davy, Adam, Martin), shortly before Davy's flight.







The final few, on arrival outside the Boat House, although we had breakfast in the Lobster Pot (l2r Martin, Stewart, Adam).


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Jan 2011)

TimO said:


> I don't think anyone saw Davy come off, I was the nearest and just heard a vague "Argh..." in the background. I called to the others (I don't think Adam heard me, but he was eventually chased down) and turned back, where I was greeted by the site of Davy lying on his back going (quite literally) *"Ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch..." which continued for a few minutes.
> 
> *Hahahaha, just laughed my socks off at remembering that and this which quite equally made me wet myself, again!
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqpkbV924i4


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jan 2011)

Davy did well! If I had been in his position, I would have stopped my vocabulary carousel at the 'F's...and Adam would have heard alright!

Tim - have the builders not finished sorting your bike out? There seems to be a bit of 'scaffolding a la Stuaff' on the back! All I can say to you is; don't carry cake back there, and mind the catseyes when you start the speed wobble on Reigate Hill.


----------



## StuAff (24 Jan 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Davy did well! If I had been in his position, I would have stopped my vocabulary carousel at the 'F's...and Adam would have heard alright!
> 
> Tim - have the builders not finished sorting your bike out? There seems to be a bit of 'scaffolding a la Stuaff' on the back! All I can say to you is; don't carry cake back there, and mind the catseyes when you start the speed wobble on Reigate Hill.




We all successfully avoided catseyes and all forms of speed wobbling, thank you very much


----------



## TimO (24 Jan 2011)

Unfortunately, I do need to carry slightly more stuff than I can easily carry in just the back pockets of my jersey, and even more so on a Night Ride like this, where there aren't many people to rely on if you have a mechanical.

With Davy's catastrophic incident, we couldn't actually complete a repair, although even with the more extensive spares that I often carry, I doubt there would have been anything I could have done.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jan 2011)

Apart from his thighs, it looks as though you could have stuffed his bike and most of him in the 'entourage derriere'


----------



## Flying Dodo (25 Jan 2011)

StuAff said:


> We all successfully avoided catseyes and all forms of speed wobbling, thank you very much




Very true. I think we maxed out at a fraction above 28 mph going down Reigate Hill.


----------



## TimO (28 Jan 2011)

Incidentally, I was talking to someone about gear ratios, although I have no memory of who it was!

The Red bike has a 50/34 compact two speed chainset, and an SRAM 11-25 10-speed cassette, so I think I was wrong on pretty much all aspects of the sizes!

That does give me between 42 and 120 inches from one extreme to the other, gearing-wise, which should be adequate!


----------



## zigzag (28 Jan 2011)

seeing your bike gears shifted to the lowest at hyde park corner, i'd say you need lower gearing for hills.


----------



## TimO (29 Jan 2011)

I tend to flip the gears all the way when stopping (with plenty of time) anyway, not because I need to.

It would be difficult to actually extend the range. 50 to 34 teeth on the front is already a pretty big jump, so it wouldn't be sensible to fit a smaller chainring. If I changed the cassette to something with a wider range, I'd probably need to fit a long cage derailleur, which would be expensive, and the gears probably wouldn't change as cleanly.

On a good day (ie not after a FNRttC!) I can cycle a 65" singlespeed up Ditchling, so 42" should be enough to let me get up there, even if it requires a bit of effort. I can't say I noticed even the slightest problem with these ratios on the Bognor route.


----------



## StuAff (29 Jan 2011)

TimO said:


> Incidentally, I was talking to someone about gear ratios, although I have no memory of who it was!
> 
> The Red bike has a 50/34 compact two speed chainset, and an SRAM 11-25 10-speed cassette, so I think I was wrong on pretty much all aspects of the sizes!
> 
> That does give me between 42 and 120 inches from one extreme to the other, gearing-wise, which should be adequate!



I think you're a bit out on the bottom end gearing there- should be about 36 inches on 23mm. My setup (12-27, 25mm tyres) gives a range of 33-110.
If for some reason you wanted a long cage mech, SRAM's XX mountain mech (equivalent in specs- and price!- to Red) would go to a 34 or 36 I think, the (much cheaper) wide range Apex & Rival road rear derailleurs will both take 11-32.


----------



## TimO (29 Jan 2011)

How odd, I got the gear inches using Sheldon's calculator, and putting the values in again I get the 36" which you quoted, although the top end is stil 120". The gear cluster must have been set to the wrong one, and I didn't notice. I don't think the defaults settings have a 10 speed, 11-25 cassette, so I had to type them in manually, I must have made a typo.

Either way, it's feels plenty easy enough to get up most slopes.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jan 2011)

You're easily over the hill Tim.


----------



## frank9755 (29 Jan 2011)

TimO said:


> Either way, it's feels plenty easy enough to get up most slopes.



That's the main thing!

For the record, you'd only need a long cage mech (or medium cage) if you fitted a triple chainset. Your existing mech would be fine for probably 28T (often can get away with up to 30). If you wanted to put something like an 11-34 on the back then you'd swap for a (short cage) mountain bike mech.

If we want to turn this into a discussion on gear ratios, I'll tell you what I have and why I like it - but I'll save that for another time (or until someone asks)!


----------



## frank9755 (30 Jan 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Go on, go on, go on.




But it would be off topic. And too much information. And I might have told people it before. And it wouldn't help Tim as he likes the gears he has. I think I'll have to save it for a more appropriate occasion.


----------



## frank9755 (8 Feb 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Go on, go on, go on.




Found the occasion:
https://www.cyclechat.net/
Knew I wouldn't have to wait too long to get it off my chest!


----------

